# Vermeer sc252 service and maintainence manuals



## jjudikic (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi there, I just bought a 06 sc252 and I dont have any of the service or maintainence manuals. I was wondering if anyone on here might have a pdf version of both of them or even just one of them. Message me and I'll give you my email to send them to. Thanks in advance! - Joe :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (Apr 21, 2013)

jjudikic said:


> Hi there, I just bought a 06 sc252 and I dont have any of the service or maintainence manuals. I was wondering if anyone on here might have a pdf version of both of them or even just one of them. Message me and I'll give you my email to send them to. Thanks in advance! - Joe :msp_thumbsup:



Joe..

go to vermeer's website and email them and they will send u one, thats how i got mine i think i let it go with the grinder when i traded it but i will look to make sure, if i still have it i will let u know....

Bob....


----------



## jjudikic (Apr 21, 2013)

Bob, thanks so much I really appreciate it! 



OLD MAN GRINDER said:


> Joe..
> 
> go to vermeer's website and email them and they will send u one, thats how i got mine i think i let it go with the grinder when i traded it but i will look to make sure, if i still have it i will let u know....
> 
> Bob....


----------

